# scared please help!



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

It has been a while since I posted about my baby Bouli. After not walking for 6 months (after being taken to the groomer for the 1st time he could not walk) and it took him 6 months for him to walk. I took him to 5 vets, and 4 of them telling me to put him down and he would never be able to walk again. But my baby is up and running! But he is now scared when he sees scissors or shaver.
He has not had a cut for almost a year, I can bathe him but no brushing or cutting. He needs a cut badly, I called the vet and they want to put him to sleep to cut his nails and shave him, and I don't feel right about putting him to sleep. Is there any other options??


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So he is fine but is traumatized over grooming? I think I would work with a trainer -dog whisper type that can help him adjust. I just can't imagine putting a pup down because he hasn't learned to enjoy a bath.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

I am so sorry what happened to your baby and am glad that he is walking again!!

I am no expert in this department but I think that this will need to be a slow and gradual re introduction to grooming, I don't think that every time he needs grooming you can have him put to sleep as this will take its toll and dogs shouldn't be put under unnecessary aesthetic especially small ones.

Now reintroduction could take a long time but shouldn't be rushed as it might have adverse effects. My suggestions for you are to leave grooming tools around the house like brush comb etc and treat and reward for every time he goes to sniff them etc, then slowly and gradually try and brush for literally a second and constantly praise and treat continue this until he is calm and happy with each little stage. This will take a lot of patience from you.

This will need to be an extremely slow and well timed programme as too much might scare him more, it might also be worth asking or getting a trainer in for advice.

Im sorry this is all I can suggest but I don't think the solution is to have him put to sleep every time he needs grooming as we all know maltase's need a lot of grooming.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> So he is fine but is traumatized over grooming? I think I would work with a trainer -dog whisper type that can help him adjust. I just can't imagine putting a pup down because he hasn't learned to enjoy a bath.


I think she means putting him under aesthetic to be groomed not actually put to sleep :w00t:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So, when they wanted to put him down, did they actually diagnose him with a physical problem. Did the groomer hurt him or was he just scared? And how is his coat now, if he hasn't been brushed for 6 months it may be really matted and that could cause physical problems. I definitely think you should invest the money in a professional trainer. I am sure after seeing 5 different vets you have already invested alot, but this may be worth more than all of that.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would try to see if you can give him Bachs rescue remedy and use the thundershirt to have his nails done. and give more rescue remedy for pets when you groom him!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH, I thought ending his life. so sorry! treats handy as you try to introduce a brush, one stroke treat, etc.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds to me that after a year of no grooming Bouli must have mats right to the skin, which would be very painful. I think for the first grooming I would have it done under anaesthesia, then once shaved down then you can take your time over a very gradual reintroduction to the grooming tools. Like show Bouli the tools gradually then treat, keep doing it until you can touch with the tools. You are going to have to persist every day until it becomes routine. Very worth it in the end though


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Sounds to me that after a year of no grooming Bouli must have mats right to the skin, which would be very painful. I think for the first grooming I would have it done under anaesthesia, then once shaved down then you can take your time over a very gradual reintroduction to the grooming tools. Like show Bouli the tools gradually then treat, keep doing it until you can touch with the tools. You are going to have to persist every day until it becomes routine. Very worth it in the end though


Very valid point after a week of no brushing Maizy is matted so I can only imagine after a year so I agree the first one might be best but this is not a long term solution the gradual reintroduction will need to be done. Maltese's are very responsive to training so im sure he will do well with this!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Sounds to me that after a year of no grooming Bouli must have mats right to the skin, which would be very painful. I think for the first grooming I would have it done under anaesthesia, then once shaved down then you can take your time over a very gradual reintroduction to the grooming tools. Like show Bouli the tools gradually then treat, keep doing it until you can touch with the tools. You are going to have to persist every day until it becomes routine. Very worth it in the end though



:thumbsup:

I agree with this. Please let them use anesthesia for this first groom.

If it's been that long he probably NEEDS groomed, and it will help him feel better.

You don't want to attempt to groom him and work on his fears while he is matted and maybe has irritated skin to heal up first.

Then I'd suggest finding a very gentle dog rehabilitation specialist - not a trainer. Someone who will help you both in a very gentle respectful way.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! When he could not walk they wanted me to put him to sleep.....no way! I knew my baby would walk again! But now for grooming they want to give him anesthesia, but I was wondering if there is anything else I can give him. Also I want to be there I really don't want to leave him alone.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

and yes he is very matted....


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Boulis Mom said:


> and yes he is very matted....


:hugging:

You did what you could, and you kept him alive.... That is the important part: He is alive 

Let him have his teeth done, and a shave while he is under.... he will feel great!

And then you can slowly work on his fears as his hair regrows. It grows back slow. Which will be a blessing for you. Because you will have time to work with him.

I'd highly suggest finding someone who can guide you. This kind of fear will take a lot of patience and positive reconditioning.

This kind of thing takes baby steps like just having the comb and brush near him. Then having him sniff them without fear. Then having him allow you to pick up the brush (not even move it toward him) without him getting fearful. Baby steps...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry you went through this but so happy you didn't listen and put Bouli to sleep. I think for the first grooming you probably should let the vet give him anesthesia so they can groom him properly and clean his teeth. I think after that you can work with him to help him get use to even brushing him daily and get some outside professional help. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you ever find out what traumatized him so terribly that 1st time at the groomers?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam am so very sorry to hear that. My goodness That's A lot .*
*Hope you can resolve this problem. You Got some really good advice. Please post up date so we know how the little one does.*
*Wishing you both all the best.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

I really think he fell off the table. just made the appointment for Thursday....I am so nervous.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Put a post up on the Health board on Thursday... we will all send Boulis extra prayers that day


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did he have another episode? Glad you made an appointment to have him looked at again. Prayers for you and Boulis. Please keep us posted!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear what you and your baby have been through. I have to wonder if the vet could just prescribe him a little something to calm him down or maybe the rescue remedy pet version as someone else suggested. Then maybe you could groom him at home. I think putting him under to be groomed should be a last resort. But that's just my opinion. 

You went with your gut instinct before and you were right, so I would trust it again and go with what you think is best for Boulis. I wish you both the very best.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I also want to add that putting a dog under does have risks. Besides for those risks Boulis does have a back injury and I would be really really careful. I personally would get a second vets opinion about this and I certainly wouldn't go with what people tell you to do on a forum. Yes, I would get their opinion but thats it. I would think this through very carefully. I can't remember how old boulis is but there is so much to consider when putting a dog under and it's my opinion it should only be done when completely necessary. I am not saying in this circumstance it is or isn't necessary, I don't really know. All I can tell you is that if he were mine I would try other things before putting him under.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I groom dogs at our local shelter and some have never seen a clipper so they're scared to death. I use a bowl full of treats, give them a little one, let them sniff the clipper.... leaving the clipper off, touch it against their side in an almost caressing motion, just so they feel it, but learning it's not going to hurt them...eventually turn on clipper and pet them and give a little treat but let the clipper just set on table and hum.. I eventually try to move the clipper and just rest it against them again their side,to let them feel the vibration, calming, petting and trying treats...eventually I will try clipping off some fur...
I usually do it in steps over time,not all at once.depends on their level of fear. Usually I can do it over a time period of a half hour,but if they're terrified,I do the "let it hum" and treats a few times over a couple days.
Next day try to touch the body of the clipper to their sides while on, by not clipping.

You might be able to ask your vet about Ace,it's a med commonly used to pets that are afraid of storms or travel...it calms them... give just a little to calm them..

It takes a little time, but patients, treats and love and letting them get used to it, will work...


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

summer said:


> I also want to add that putting a dog under does have risks. Besides for those risks Boulis does have a back injury and I would be really really careful. I personally would get a second vets opinion about this and I certainly wouldn't go with what people tell you to do on a forum. Yes, I would get their opinion but thats it. I would think this through very carefully. I can't remember how old boulis is but there is so much to consider when putting a dog under and it's my opinion it should only be done when completely necessary. I am not saying in this circumstance it is or isn't necessary, I don't really know. All I can tell you is that if he were mine I would try other things before putting him under.


What I meant by when I wrote that I wouldn't go with what people tell you to do on a forum, is that I wouldn't put my dog under anesthesia for grooming because people on a forum think I should. As I already stated, there is a lot to consider when putting a dog through something so major. I think there are other ways that won't put a dog at risk like that.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

summer said:


> What I meant by when I wrote that I wouldn't go with what people tell you to do on a forum, is that I wouldn't put my dog under anesthesia for grooming because people on a forum think I should. As I already stated, there is a lot to consider when putting a dog through something so major. I think there are other ways that won't put a dog at risk like that.


I would normally totally agree with you, but this to me sounds urgent and needs medical treatment. This little one has had no brushing or nail cutting for a year..... the mats have to be right up to the skin. 

I commend the OP for taking charge over the lameness, sounds like a really tough situation.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Normally I would not agree to put a dog under for grooming. But this is a different case. After one year the mats must be to the skin, the nails too long. It would be a health problem to let this dog go on like this. I think letting this go on is more detrimental to his health than anesthesia. And like somebody else said, you can do a dental cleaning at the same time. With the hair completely shaved, it will give the owner time to get him used to grooming very slowly. One recommendation I have : don't get him to another groomer after that because he will remember. Love and patience can go a long way. After a probably long time he will trust you, but he might never trust another groomer. And when you start grooming him, make the place you do it feel safe for him.


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I have looked into many things and did a lot of research online. But he is so scared when he sees clippers or scissors are just goes into attack mode, he never bites me but if he sees me holding them he even bites me. I have truly been debating this a long time, but his matting is getting so bad it has to be done. The fur under his paws is getting so bad he is sliding all over the place. His appointment is tomorrow morning at 11 and I will not leave him there I will be waiting outside for him. I just hope all goes well I am very nervous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry you're both going thru this i would look into a good pet behaviorist for his issues.
Just make sure the vet does blood work before the procedure to make sure he's well enough for anesthesia. I go to a groomer who allows me to stay with Tyler but u might have to groom him. He might have to be muzzled for future paw trims and hopefully gain trust.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Please update and let us know how it all goes. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Did you go ahead? Wondering how Boulis is doing.....


----------



## Boulis Mom (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello all. Yesterday I took Bouli and he did great! They shaved him so much that I did not recognize him! He looks so cute and he is so happy! Only he gets chilly now and I have to put a sweater on him. Thank you for all the prayers and good wishes!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

That's wonderful news! I'm so happy for you both.:Flowers 2:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't comment earlier but I'm glad he's doing so well now. I'm sure he does feel great.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Great news! I am so glad he is doing well!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear Bouli is doing well!!!! :happy:

I bet he feels fabulous 

Get some pet wash wipes to use on him for now while you are working with him on his fears 

And I hope you take Michelle's advice about asking your vet about a med (Ace) to help calm him during those sessions.... that will help both of you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear that Bouli is now all comfy and happy. :biggrin: now is the time to really work on getting him to let you near with your grooming supplies  he will be feeling so much better it may be a lot easier. I hope so.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Boulis is cut down and feeling good. Great news!! :happy:


----------

